# Suns still juggling rotation



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

link 


> Everything Boris Diaw says in his French-tinged English sounds a little more comforting, a little more assuring.
> 
> "Don't pan-EEK," he said. "For sure it is a slow start, but we are getting there."
> 
> ...


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

well, in my opinion marcus banks needs to go. the guy is flat out out of control out there, and he's really a poor man's leandro barbosa. he has good speed but his iq is extremely low and he doesn't have any range on his shot. right now he's just a speedy guy who's goes right everytime and brings nothing positive to the team. i'm tired of seeing the team go absolutely stagnant when he gets on the floor, even if we have nash out there he singlehandly destroys any momentum the team has. he's a big reason the team gives up big leads.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

c_dog said:


> well, in my opinion marcus banks needs to go. the guy is flat out out of control out there, and he's really a poor man's leandro barbosa. he has good speed but his iq is extremely low and he doesn't have any range on his shot. right now he's just a speedy guy who's goes right everytime and brings nothing positive to the team. i'm tired of seeing the team go absolutely stagnant when he gets on the floor, even if we have nash out there he singlehandly destroys any momentum the team has. he's a big reason the team gives up big leads.


And yet, he's the only player on our team besides Marion that can effectively shut down an opposing point guard. His defense is why we have him out there, and his shot is developing. Give 'em a bit of time. We have the best shooting coach (Phil Weber) in the league, he fixed Boris' shot. Boris' shot was waaaaaaaaaay more off than Marcus' shot was coming in.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> And yet, he's the only player on our team besides Marion that can effectively shut down an opposing point guard. His defense is why we have him out there, and his shot is developing. Give 'em a bit of time. We have the best shooting coach (Phil Weber) in the league, he fixed Boris' shot. Boris' shot was waaaaaaaaaay more off than Marcus' shot was coming in.



That and he is one of the few who can attack the basket, and do more than stand around and just shoot. He and LB will terrorize teams doing so. We will need him. 

I've been impressed with him, from what I've seen. Better playmaking ability than I thought. But we're not even asking to do that either.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Suns fans better not write Banks off. His individual defense is going to be called upon in the playoffs, and if he hasn't been given the time this year to work that into the team defensive concept then he isn't going to be able to produce when needed most. His offensive flow may look ugly right now, but that should come in time. If it doesn't, then that's sad because the guy really could help us on the other end of the court.


----------



## dru_jones (Dec 1, 2006)

What do you think about trading JAmes Jones for a big man, like Melvin Ely. I know this was one trade discussed before the season began. After signing Jalen Rose, a move which made no sense to me, we now have a much bigger logjam at the swingman position than when the season began. 

I admit I'm not that big of a Melvin Ely fan, but he's got to be better than the white stiffs (Marks and the other guy) the Suns currently have. At least he's athletic enough to keep pace with the Greyhound Express. Come to think of it, there has got to be some other teams with athletic big men who need scoring and we know the Suns got a lot of those. Heck, I haven't even seen Piatkowski and Jumaine Jones in a game since Jalen was acquired.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

dru_jones said:


> What do you think about trading JAmes Jones for a big man, like Melvin Ely. I know this was one trade discussed before the season began. After signing Jalen Rose, a move which made no sense to me, we now have a much bigger logjam at the swingman position than when the season began.
> 
> I admit I'm not that big of a Melvin Ely fan, but he's got to be better than the white stiffs (Marks and the other guy) the Suns currently have. At least he's athletic enough to keep pace with the Greyhound Express. Come to think of it, there has got to be some other teams with athletic big men who need scoring and we know the Suns got a lot of those. Heck, I haven't even seen Piatkowski and Jumaine Jones in a game since Jalen was acquired.


I'd probably do it, just because James has not shown the ability at all to step up his game in light of competition. He's done some things defensively, but he's buildin' a brick house out there. But since JJ hasn't created much value for himself, I doubt they'd take him for Ely unless there was a first involved. And there are going to be better big men than Ely in the draft, so I dunno...

I agree with Jalen though. I wasn't a big fan of the deal.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> And yet, he's the only player on our team besides Marion that can effectively shut down an opposing point guard. His defense is why we have him out there, and his shot is developing. Give 'em a bit of time. We have the best shooting coach (Phil Weber) in the league, he fixed Boris' shot. Boris' shot was waaaaaaaaaay more off than Marcus' shot was coming in.


why would you need to shut down the opposing team's pg when you're already leading by 15 points though? how about sticking to the team's system? i mean if someone's going to play good defense then i don't mind seeing him on the floor, but he destroys all offensive flow when he's on the floor. he's just not getting "it" and it shows, that's why he's costing the team the lead all the time. i don't see why you'd play someone just so they can play good defense on the opposing pg when he also stops your entire team.


----------

